# New Jersey Boys Meet



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey all you New Jersey and Rockland County New York Plowers... Would anyone be interested in pre-season meet? Bring Truck get dinner and such.. E-mail me at. [email protected] or comment on this thread


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I am definately in! PM me and keep me posted! :bluebounc


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd be in also. Let me know the details as they get closer. Next 2 weeks I am busy tho...


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow, only 3 responses from Jersey plowers...the rest of you guys suck! :angry:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Make that four i am in too. We got to represent New Jersey after all. Have we thought about a date yet? I was wondering when we were going to set something up like this haha. Mike


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

Lets set up a date the second week in december.. .Somewhere near the Parmus NJ area? you guys tell me... call or email... 201-697-0080 or [email protected]

-Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

Paramus? That is wayyyyy up there. 

I am in Ocean county, like exit 7 off of Tpke or 98 off of the gsp. It's 20 minutes to either hi way for me...


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm in just let me know when and where.

Jason


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

How about the second Saturday evening in December at Cubby's BBQ at 249 S.River Street in Hackensack at 6:00PM?

Killer Ribs and BBQ!


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

Haa Ha thats same place you wanted last year... Yeah Jay i know your in... i stopped by the house the other day.. garage was open no one was around.. was hoping to stop by to chat before snow season


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

f350dieselemt;439164 said:


> Haa Ha thats same place you wanted last year... Yeah Jay i know your in... i stopped by the house the other day.. garage was open no one was around.. was hoping to stop by to chat before snow season


Alex,
Give me a call so we can set something up, or If you drive by and the garage is open or my trucks are here stop in.:waving:

Jason


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Yes, EMT your right. It kind of makes sense because it is local (5 minutes) to Rt80, Rt46, NJTP, Rt4, and such. Plus easy plow parking and good food. I don't mind where we have it but lets not waste it like last year!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I will have to pass on this. Even Hackensack is far from me. I would like to meet you guys but driving 3 hours round trip is a little much.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Bry,

Take the wife and put her in the car, take a beautiful 90 minute drive up the NJ Turnpike to Exit 17E with your beautiful wife, come spend an hour or two eating some great BBQ and chatting with the rest of us, and then drive home via the Garden State Parkway. What a beautiful evening...good food, new friends, and a beautiful scenic tour of the Garden State!


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah that does sound like a nice evening... Jay, definatly next time i see your garage open or trucks there i will try to stop in.. Any Accounts you want to get rid of again this year?


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

NJ Plowman;439472 said:


> Plus easy plow parking and good food. I don't mind where we have it but lets not waste it like last year!


I'm IN ! Are we bringing our blades to this for all to see? LOL


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

count me in just say when and where


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

ponyboy;439770 said:


> count me in just say when and where


Good you can drive... and by the way check out the 15 day on Accuweather. Looks like something brewing for the end of next week:crying: So hurry up and get those clean-ups done!


----------



## f350dieselemt (Dec 1, 2004)

I will try to post a date tomorrow for this and then we will see who is going to go.. I want to get as many as we can.. Of course bring your blades.. yes jay i have been keeping an eye on this little cold with snow posting they keep moving around...


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

jay i ll drive in my ford so we will be there cant say that if you drive your chevy


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

ponyboy;441218 said:


> jay i ll drive in my ford so we will be there cant say that if you drive your chevy


OK Big Shot I'll leave the keys to one my Chevy's with my Wife so we have a way to get home

BTW are we taking the ford that just had to get a Transmission put in it?
Oh man did I say that out loud?


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey WACKER is this thing still on?


----------



## tp property (Jan 1, 2008)

*Did this happen yet?*

Sounds Like a great idea?


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

first i heard of it. i would go. maybe us north jersey guys should do something


----------

